
Lego Mosaics Using R - javierluraschi
https://github.com/ryantimpe/brickr
======
Gatsky
This is pretty cool. Enabled by the also very cool rayshader package in R
([https://github.com/tylermorganwall/rayshader](https://github.com/tylermorganwall/rayshader))

~~~
ekianjo
Rayshader is awesome but it is limited for rendering by the size of the
screen. Waiting for an update where such a limitation can be done away with.

~~~
tylermw
This stems from a limitation of rgl—if rgl ever gets around to supporting a
virtual frame buffer (which has been in rgl’s TODO document for a while),
rayshader would support that feature.

------
codetrotter
The LICENSE file in the repository root contains a copyright notice only.

No other file that I could see in the repository of those that I checked had
any license terms either.

In other words, as it stands this is not open source under any useful
definition.

Which is sad because it looks very cool.

~~~
tylermw
The license information for R packages is specified in the DESCRIPTION file
for a "standard" open source license--this project is licensed under MIT, as
specified there. For the MIT license, you need an additional LICENSE file that
just states the copyright holder and year, which is exactly what the author
has provided.

~~~
codetrotter
So it is. All good then :)

Ideally though, for the sake of people looking at the GitHub repo, I think
they ought to do the following:

1\. Rename LICENSE file to COPYRIGHT and change the line

    
    
      License: MIT + file LICENSE
    

in the DESCRIPTION file to

    
    
      License: MIT + file COPYRIGHT
    

2\. Put a full copy of the MIT license with both copyright notice and MIT
license text in a file named LICENSE. This allows GitHub to recognize the
license and tag the repo accordingly. Additionally it allows people to see the
license by looking at that file regardless of language instead of having to
know language specific conventions.

3\. Optionally, delete the LICENSE.md file unless it is useful elsewhere.

Assuming of course that having the license text and not just copyright notice
in LICENSE won’t interfere with R packaging tools once the DESCRIPTION file
specifies to use file COPYRIGHT instead.

~~~
hadley
I think that is good advice but it’s not a great fit for R packages due to the
requirements that CRAN has for package submission. I’ve wrapped up my
recommended practices in usethis::use_mit_license().

------
chestervonwinch
Cool! I had wanted to do something similar to make use of a stockpile of
bottle caps that I was collecting. However, it went beyond the time I was
willing to invest. There's some additional difficulties with bottle caps of
course because of the shape and non-uniform color.

------
garyclarke27
Looks cool, just wondering (I don’t know R but plan to learn it soon) - Could
this be a base, to build something like Minecraft in R?

~~~
Macuyiko
Like, playable and all? Very unlikely. It's not going to be fast enough and R
is not typically the language you'd use for games.

But to e.g. import a Minecraft world and render it with the rayshader package?
That might actually be a fun idea!

------
Traminer
Ok, but, why?

~~~
paulgb
Why _not_?

